# bbs rs ii hidden valve question



## marko.f (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys, i have a set of bbs rs ii's and im a bit confused about the hidden valve system.

when switching from the adapter stem to the screw plug, the wheel leaks out air until the screw is in.

the actual valve bolt has nothing to stop the air from coming out

what im wondering is, is this normal? how do you get an accurate psi reading if its leaking out air between taking the adapter out and putting the screw in?

in this picture, there seems to be a stem that stops the air from leaking when its not in, but mine is just hollow

EDIT: nevermind i just needed a valve core. everythings good now


----------



## marko.f (Dec 28, 2010)

also, does anyone know where you can buy the valves? bbs doesnt seem to sell them anymore and i cant find them anywhere else

http://www.bbs-wheels-shop.de/produ...=p589247_ventil-rs-ii--stahl-ohne-kappe.html&


----------

